

Online CS PhD program - vittore

It&#x27;s been a while since I dropped PhD program back in Russia, and I feel that I want to study again. Are there reputable CS PhD programs that I can take part time and online?
======
future_grad
Not sure how it is in Russia, but in my experience the online degree programs
are not respected in the United States.

~~~
vittore
Do you know of any part time programs there ?

